# Blackberry and Sour Diesel



## steak (Jul 28, 2012)

Blackberry Kush helps real nice for the pain and nerve damage in my lower spine and neck as well as the many broken bones. Ive even gotten some decent sleep after medicating with Blackberry.
I take handfuls of methadone and oxy for pain but the med.mj helps in a way the pain meds do not.
i just tried a bit of Sour Diesel today a nd didnt get couchlock.
Supply is a problem though


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jul 28, 2012)

Grow your own, break the supply problem.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm smoking on some blackberry kush right now as well 
And I'm growing some sour d


----------

